# Good Financial Advisor - South East (Waterford, Wex, Kilkenny if possible)



## TurningGreen (8 Oct 2009)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anybody could recommend a good financial advisor around South East (Waterford/Wexford/Kilkenny if possible) who will give advice on pensions & investments. I don't want to have somebody selling me a product because they get a cut - prefer to pay a fee and get independant advice. Thanks


----------



## Club Scrub (20 Oct 2009)

You should look in Golden Pages for fee based authorised advisors in your area. No guarantee that you won't be sold something but is the best chance of getting proper advice.


----------



## Dave Vanian (20 Jun 2011)

Black Rock said:


> *An Authorised Advisor* is obliged to recommend the most suitable investment product available in the market, regardless of whether or not it holds an appointment from the relevant product producer.
> 
> Authorised Advisors are regulated by the Central Bank / Financial Regulator and you can view their register at http://registers.financialregulator.ie/DownloadsPage.aspx.
> 
> ...


 
Within that register, a percentage are terrible at what they do.  A percentage are mediocre.  A percentage are good.  A percentage are excellent.  

Posting a link to a register is of no use to someone who is seeking a recommendation.  They might as well look up a phone book.


----------



## Bronte (22 Jun 2011)

Turning Green, in case you got PM messages on this, be very careful.  It's very difficult to get very good financial advisors.  Knowledge is power and why not post your specific financial dilemma on here to get some insight into what you can and cannot do.


----------

